# What MBTI type is your ideal for a romantic relationship?



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

Just for fun.


----------



## Roman (Jul 6, 2010)

I chose INFP this time. Though I also _LOVE_ ENFP's. It's hard to choose between the two... :mellow:


----------



## OmarFW (Apr 8, 2010)

any NFP type, or an ESFJ


----------



## kiwigrl (Apr 27, 2010)

Well my husband is ISFJ so I guess that must be my ideal, but I don't think I have a type really. 
Humour in any form is ideal and although I love partying with "E"s I find "I"s better to live with. 

Rocky said "I got gaps, she got gaps, together we got no gaps". ...enough said.


----------



## Oleas (Jul 22, 2010)

Roman said:


> I chose INFP this time. Though I also _LOVE_ ENFP's. It's hard to choose between the two... :mellow:


:shocked: What about ENFJs?


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

I think I would find NTs to be good romantic partners, personally, although INTs would be best overall.


----------



## Roman (Jul 6, 2010)

Oleas said:


> :shocked: What about ENFJs?


Lol. I've never tried to have an actual connection with ENFJ's. Also I've only known male ENFJ's in real life, my INFP (or ENFP) answer is based on experience. Not saying it can't happen though. I _am_ oddly attracted to ENFJ's :wink: 

You still owe me a PM, btw. roud:


----------



## Immemorial (May 16, 2010)

Basically NTs. Although I'm more attracted to NTPs.


----------



## Oleas (Jul 22, 2010)

Roman said:


> Lol. I've never tried to have an actual connection with ENFJ's. Also I've only known male ENFJ's in real life, my INFP (or ENFP) answer is based on experience. Not saying it can't happen though. I _am_ oddly attracted to ENFJ's :wink:
> 
> You still owe me a PM, btw. roud:


Once you taste the ENFJ, you just can't get enough! :wink:

I know, how long has it been? I have a billion emails I haven't answered to yet. OK. Will get on that right away. *hits self repeatedly*


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

I've had numerous relationships with different personality types over the years and the ISTJ by far was the best. Opposites really do attract.:happy:


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

An ENTP, ENFP, or ENFJ maybe. I voted ENTP though.


----------



## Zic (Dec 30, 2009)

N, EN perhaps


----------



## thestrangewarrior (May 5, 2010)

I said INFJ. Not too far from my own type, but I there needs to be some personality difference to where I can relate, but learn more from a woman. INFPs are number two. I'd say ISFJ would be the least with ISTJ (my own type) being second least. Any extrovert is unknown for me. Depends on the person.


----------



## Seducer of the Homeless (Jun 14, 2009)

xxFP, INFP, ENFP, ESFP, ISFP...one of those. i voted ENFP.

a daring, adventurous but (philosophically and thoughtfully) intelligent xSFP would be ideal roud:


----------



## Schadenfreude (Jul 20, 2010)

I like NT's and ESFJ's. My best relationship so far was with an ESFJ.


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

I am really happy with my ESTP.


----------



## FiNe SiTe (Dec 11, 2009)

Maybe INTP or INFJ?


----------



## 0 1 1 2 3 5 8 13 21 34 (Nov 22, 2009)

INTJ becuase I'm narcissistic like that... INFP is good too.


----------



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

ENFJ for me!


----------



## bionic (Mar 29, 2010)

INTJ or ENTP.


----------



## Space Cat (Nov 20, 2010)

I have no idea actually lol. But i think my life had been surrounded by INFP's so i picked that there.
I was in between that, INTJ and even ENFP. Or any type with Fi/low Si (Si users tend to clash with me :/)


----------



## Sara Torailles (Dec 14, 2010)

JigOS said:


> I have no idea. Its tempting to go with INFJ, but i think i want to have some diversity/complimenting between partners. Apparently INFJs and ENFPs are like fish to chips, but i've never met one irl that i've typed, so i can't say.
> I'm also attracted to intelligence, so NTs are an option.
> 
> I'd say perhaps any N type.


Interestingly enough, we're not really that popular with ENFP's on Typology Central.(Yes, the inferior forum that crashes every three seconds and doesn't have type forums. Temperament doesn't count!)



StrangeFruit said:


> Haha, equally tied with INFJ for the top spot! Go ENFPs!
> I picked INFJ but it's not really a hard and fast rule. I'll even give SJs a chance!


I think the ENFP's might leave us in the dust.
There was a similar thread to this. INFJ was a close second to ENFP.

Yes, I helped my own type lose by voting ENFP. Twice.


----------



## sea cucumber (Oct 14, 2010)

I said ENTP......I think I would like an ENTP the best


----------



## Quelzalcoatl (Dec 6, 2010)

My experiences so far include the types; ESTP, ENTP, ISFP, INFP, INTP, ENTJ, ESFP, ENFP, ISTJ, ISTP, INFJ and INTJ. The latter other than myself.

I can't stand most E-types, unless it's my brother, but he doesn't involve me into things unless I involve myself. F-types I can only stand if they're not clingy, physical and insecure, the S-types _I've_ met and come across can't seem to be able to think outside the box, and most INTJ just grind my nerves and makes me want to kill them. Typical, huh? No, honestly, give me an INTP any time of the day.


----------



## bionic (Mar 29, 2010)

bionic said:


> INTJ or ENTP.


I totally take this back. ENTJ or INTJ.


----------



## thor odinson (May 21, 2011)

Any NF really


----------



## slumvillage (Sep 2, 2011)

Roman said:


> I chose INFP this time. Though I also _LOVE_ ENFP's. It's hard to choose between the two... :mellow:



Wow, it's rare on things like these that I agree with the first reply.


----------



## Marshmallow Moo (Sep 19, 2011)

ENTP. -drools-

Basically someone like me, but openly funny and exciting.


----------



## xEmilyx (Jan 3, 2011)

lol funny that enfp's and infj's are in the lead xD


----------



## sparkle9 (Feb 27, 2011)

Roman said:


> I chose INFP this time. Though I also _LOVE_ ENFP's. It's hard to choose between the two... :mellow:


but.. but introverts and extroverts are soo different!


----------



## MegaTuxRacer (Sep 7, 2011)

ENFPs. I get along with them really well. Them and INFJs.


----------



## intrasearching (Jul 15, 2011)

INFJs all the way. But, the best relationship I ever had was actually with an ISTJ. And the second best was with an INTJ.

I have not yet experienced and INFJ in a romantic relationship. But sigh, I am friends with an INFJ girl and at times I find myself wishing to be with her in that way. She is a very sweet, and smart person. My INTJ girlfriend had the smarts all the way, but had a certain darkness that sort of brought both of us down when mixed in with my darkness. This isn't to say that all INTJs are like that, of course.

And the ISTJ had all the sweetness, and some of the smarts, but I would often have to explain myself, and sometimes give up altogether because she didn't quiet understand many of my ideas. And this isn't to say she's unintelligent. I suppose it's more of an issue of abstract vs concrete thinking. And that's okay, but I would like to experience the linear, yet abstract thinking of an INFJ, and the kind, yet firm heart.


----------



## clicheguevara (Jul 27, 2011)

Ixxx

'I' is the only letter that's important to me really.
But I could see myself making an exception even to that one.


----------



## Nymma (Apr 24, 2010)

ENTJ 3w2, ideally. So far all men that reached my impossible standards were ENTJ 3w2s. Although I never met an ESTJ male, I suspect I would be drawn to them too. So my answer is ET_Js.


----------



## Faerie (Dec 15, 2011)

It was slightly hard to decide, but I picked INTJ! It was between them and the ENTJs. NFJs and STJs are also strangely sexy. Oh, judgers, why are you so irresistible... *sigh*


----------



## ImminentThunder (May 15, 2011)

ENFPs by far. I don't understand "opposites attract" at all. -.- They only seem to be into INTJs though so no chance there lol. 

I think I'd do well with any NF but I tend to drive Js completely insane with my chronic lateness and disorganization.


----------



## Meowmixmuffin (Dec 10, 2011)

I changed my mind! Dx Damn it.
I said ENFJ, but I think I'd rather ENFP or ENTP. This is tricky.
I'm hesitant to choose an F type. I really like ENTP's but I have no idea what it would be like to be in a relationship with one, I just know I adore their sense of humor and adventure.


----------



## RandomlyChildish (Oct 15, 2011)

I'm an INFJ and I voted for INTJ, but I do love INTJ too and I mostly lean more toward introverts


----------



## Abx (Oct 5, 2011)

I liked NT type...Especially an ENTP, as for NF, an INFJ would be my choice.
But, I voted INTJ.


----------

